# Playa Linda, Aruba - trying to get a unit with an HGVC/RCI exchange



## Janann (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting a unit with this resort?  I've been logging in and checking availability for a couple months, and I usually only see "scraps," of one or two days available.  I may have seen a couple one week blocks, but I'm not certain.  I'm hoping to eventually get a unit for summer of 2015, and I realize I'm probably early for that season.  I'm just trying to determine if its worth watching for in the future.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 3, 2014)

It comes up and to save yourself from going crazy checking all the time, set up an ongoing search for the unit and dates you want. The nice thing about rci is they hold the unit for you for 24-48 hours to give you time to confirm the dates and if you don't want it, just release it and it keeps checking.

Plus, the points do not come out of your account until you confirm.


----------



## Janann (Mar 4, 2014)

However, Playa Linda is a points resort, which is why there are only "scraps."  Its not possible to set up an ongoing search for a points resort.  I agree that if it were a weeks resort I would set up an ongoing search.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2014)

Some things to consider....

(1) This resort exchanges with RCI and Interval International - http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=PLB
So deposits are split between the two exchange companies. One might be getting more deposits than the other. I'm seeing dates from both exchange companies posted on the TUG Sightings Forum -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

(2) RCI Points inventory becomes available at the earliest 10 months before check-in. Some resorts actually release inventory exactly at midnight eastern at the 10 month mark. I don't know if this is one of them but I would check. If so, perhaps that's when it's getting snagged.

(3) Some RCI Points Resorts also have inventory in RCI weeks.  It looks like this might based on this sightings post- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178479&highlight=2139 (Compare the post date to the actual availability date. It's over 10 months out so inventory must have been in RCI weeks). I would go ahead and setup an ongoing search request as well as search online for RCI Points inventory.

(4) Perhaps expand your list of resorts you're willing to accept in Aruba. Here's a link to the TUG Resort Ratings and Reviews for Aruba - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=7&ResortGroup=67

Good Luck


----------



## Janann (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Alwysonvac, this is very helpful.  I didn't know that the resort trades with both RCI and II, and that it has weeks and points.  I'll definitely add the resort to my ongoing search that is already in progress for a few other Caribbean resorts.  We have stayed twice in the low-rise section of Aruba, and we are hoping to get into the high rise section in 2015.  I also have a few other islands on my list for 2015.  I'm sure something will turn up.  Thanks!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 17, 2014)

Playa Linda owners tend to rent more than deposit.  (The TPUs vs. the MF is not favorable).  There is a very active rental market and listing on the resort website.

Owners have the choice of II and RCI when they do deposit. Depends on when/how they were set up.  I have NEVER been offered the option of converting to RCI points so I don't quite know those are showing up - sounds like scraps from in-house rental pool.  I would not count on getting something thru thru points - but would look to weeks exchanges.

Bills are sent in June, and due in October - so unless you pay early, earliest I would think to see a deposit would be this summer for 2015, more than likely after 11/1.


----------



## Janann (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Sandkastle, that information will help with the strategy.


----------

